# Does the Focus Izalco Max have Garmin Vector Clearance Issues?



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone experienced Garmin Vector clearance issues with FSA, S-Works 2014, and Hollogram SL cranksets? It comes with a DA crankset, but prefer to use a native BB30 crankset if possible.

I read that you need 5mm of clearance between the crank arm and chain.


----------

